# Scrambled Egg Muffins



## Constance (Jun 30, 2005)

This looks for a fun dish for kids or company....


Scrambled Egg Muffins

    * 1/2 pound bulk pork sausage
    * 12 eggs
    * 1/2 cup chopped onion
    * 1/4 cup chopped green pepper
    * 1/2 teaspoon salt
    * 1/4 teaspoon pepper
    * 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
    * 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese

    * In a skillet, brown sausage: drain.
    * In a bowl, beat eggs.
    * Add onion, green pepper,salt, pepper and garlic powder.
    * Stir in sausage and cheese.
    * Spoon by 1/3 cupfuls into greased muffin cups.
    * Bake at 350 for 20-25 minutes or until tests done.


----------

